# How to tell sex of lovebirds?



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Most of us here at Pigeon Talk have of course, at least one pigeon in our life, and those very fortunate, a flock in their loft.One quite common question especially with new members is the question of how to tell the sex of a pigeon, and many of us have provided one most common distinction, and that being that the male is more "vocal" and aggressive than the female.

I was surprised to discover the opposite to hold true for lovebirds.The hen is the aggressive one and the cock is the "nicer" one...interesting!

HERE IS A LINK THAT EXPLAINS IT ALL IN MORE DETAIL, HOW TO TELL THE SEX...

http://petcaretips.net/lovebird-sex.html


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*good site*

Now I have to go look at my lovebird closer.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Most people say oh well, I have had my birds DNA tested. That is one way. When you Lovies are at least 12 weeks old it is easier to tell. Females are always larger. Males are always smaller. I have a Lovie myself. Her name is Martha.
Taylor


----------

